
Ask HN: Open source version for key-value store of life? - avindroth
I want a key-value store of my life (e.g. When is the next holiday? Thanksgiving. What is my mom&#x27;s favorite color? Purple. Where is my passport? In the third drawer.)<p>I found wonder-bot, but texting my super important info to a random company is sketch.<p>Is there an open-source version of this?
======
billconan
this one,

[https://camlistore.org/](https://camlistore.org/)

another one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12211754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12211754)

